
Ask HN: Why are Intel processors more vulnerable than AMD? - altaaf_baatli
Is AMD better at security than Intel?([1]), ([2]). Why are there less security vulnerabilities in AMD?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;03&#x2F;10&#x2F;new-flaw-in-intel-chips-lets-attackers-slip-their-own-data-into-secure-enclave&#x2F;<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;googleprojectzero.blogspot.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;01&#x2F;reading-privileged-memory-with-side.html
======
wmf
Intel checks permissions after performing a memory access (which allows the
side effects of that access to be visible) but AMD checks before.

Also AMD doesn't have SGX so they can't have SGX vulnerabilities.

------
kichik
One possibility is that AMD sales were really low until they came out with
Threadripper. Security researchers just didn't put the time into a CPU that's
not very common.

There are similar AMD vulnerabilities coming out now:

[https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/amd-take-a-way-
secur...](https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/amd-take-a-way-security-
vulnerabilities/)

